# Group rides in CT



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

How do I find group rides in CT

I see a few listings on my LBS's site and know of a few others, but is there a good site out there that has a big listing for everyone?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

The narragansett bay wheelmen are doing a ride next sunday in westerly rhode island. which is practically in your state. They do a lot of riding in that area and a few that even cross the border....... If your not far from the state line it's worth the drive. they're a great organization and consistently put on great rides at a different locations every sunday. check out there site www.nbwclub.org


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Club websites. Here's USA cycling's list of ct clubs. Click details to get links to club sites
http://www.usacycling.org/clubs/index.php?state=CT


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

captain-ahab said:


> How do I find group rides in CT
> 
> I see a few listings on my LBS's site and know of a few others, but is there a good site out there that has a big listing for everyone?


it would help if you said where in CT.


----------



## SteelerHoo (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm also looking for a group ride for the weekend of 4/24 - 4/25. I'll be staying in East Granby, looking for rides in the Greater Hartford or Springfield area.

Thanks


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

*These guys are pretty active and near you...*

http://www.easternbloc.net/forms/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=6

http://www.easternbloc.net/forms/events.asp


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.cyclonautmultisport.com/content/categories/1/workouts/


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Look at Benidorm bikes website. They typically have group rides on weeekends and the pace will vary, depending on the group.


----------



## bikeman68 (Feb 10, 2009)

Captain
where are you in CT?
Im in Stratford, next to the breathtaking landscape of Bridgeport


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Take a look at www.ctcyclingclub.com


----------



## bikeman68 (Feb 10, 2009)

*training rides,rd rides for fun*

hey guys, thanks
i see the clubs in the heart of CT cycling, the MIddlebury, Meriden and Greater Htfd area which is out of my way.Im in the area of Bridgeport, about 65 mi north along I-95 from Manhattan.
im starting my own group with a friend if anybodys interested, and in the 10 mi radius of Stratford CT, it will involve the choppy, steep hills of the valley, rolling hills of fairfield county as well as the CT shorline from westport to new Haven harbour.
Im a 42 year old Master rider, probably not a fit for Cat 2 or 3 riders getting ready for road races.


----------

